# Acrobat reader problems



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I had Acrobat reader working fine after I installed it in on my hard drive using my Adobe Creative Suite. It went into an automatic update and said it would be restarted on my next reboot. After the reboot it has failed working. I have tried uninstalling it, intalling it again. I have tried everything using other programs to install , from the website, and nothing repairs it, even not in the Windows add/remove programs menu. I have all these manuals and setup related questions and everyone seems to think I am not making an effort to find the info. This would be alot easier if I could use Acrobat again. Besides reloading Windows again, disabling the update and using an older version, does anyone have any suggestions? I have looked for PDF conversion programs but I don't see any free ones. This problem has occurred for about 8 years and I have always felt very special when it works. :daydream: Any advise related to registery, web browsers, re-intallation etc?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

onder:I went into my other version of Windows and found another version. The installation actually updated the Acrobat this time. It works again. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad you got it all working. Sounds like you have had a rough time with it.

FWIW... it is good to completely reformat your drive and reinstall your OS every few years... or at least I have always found this to be true.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

There is still the older version stuck in my reg that is in my add programs/remove programs list also. It says it cannot uninstall or remove it from the list but the new version works now and I somewhat confussed how I actually got it to install. It may have been because it was a fresh version instead of an update. I choose to disable the updates for awhile now.

I will perform one of those re-installs with a format sometime soon. I do that about twice a year and my hard drives have last a very long time.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

www.cutepdf.com - free pdf writer


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

No watermarks. :unbelievable: Thanks.


----------

